# Old Diver (Warning Services Content)



## Mart

I've had this one a while, its in need of a service as its timekeeping isn't great, but I think its a keepe

r. I haven't seen a diver by services before, so I jumped at it. Please post more Services, I like them.


----------



## Mart

A look inside reveals a EB 8800 17 jewel movement and movement and case marked Sindaco ltd.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mart said:


> Please post more Services, I like them.


You'll be wanting to talk to Mach then :lol: ....I'm sure he'll be along soon!

Nice watch, BTW.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mart said:


> I've had this one a while, its in need of a service as its timekeeping isn't great, but I think its a keepe
> 
> r. I haven't seen a diver by services before, so I jumped at it. Please post more Services, I like them.


Obviously a man with excellent taste :thumbup:

I`m just off to wash the dishes so you`ll have to wait until tomorrow for photos of my Services collection


----------



## Mart

Can't wait for the pics. I've emailed our host a couple of times about a service , but had no reply. Is he about at the moment?


----------



## Mart

(Cough) Mach, pics please.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Sorry Mart, I`m having some problems with Photobucket, it won`t open the relevant album :taz:


----------



## Mart

:'(


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ok, I hope you don`t mind that I`ve moved this thread to the Vintage Watches section, Mart.

BTW...



Mart said:


> I've emailed our host a couple of times about a service , but had no reply. Is he about at the moment?


 Roy might be very busy,you could try Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs tel: 0116 267 7673, he used to work for Services & sorts out of all mine :wink2:

Anyway,after giving PB a good kick up the arse 

Here we go...

The watches will be shown in roughly chronological order starting off with one of my favourites which also happens to be my oldest Services ...

*"Service**s**" "**a**irman" `**Swiss Made` (by the Fleurier Watch Company),15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926/7.*

The case is marked 'DS' and the .925 import hallmark for imported silver that was assayed in Edinburgh 1926-27.





*SPORTS**, `**GERMAN MADE`** (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia) circa late 1920s.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"Service**s**"** COMPETITOR (chrome case) & INDIAN ARMY (nickel case).`GERMAN MADE` (by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia), circa late 1920s*



*COMPETITOR **`Lumed Dial`, `FOREIGN` ( made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia Germany) , circa late 1920s/early 1930s*



*COMPETITOR** ` 24 hour Dial`, `GERMAN MADE` & `FOREIGN MADE` (by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*



Wrist shot of the compy in the first photo...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"Service**s**"* *Despatch Rider `German Made`**& **sterile dial (both made **by Thiel Brothers Thuringia)**, circa late 1920s/early 1930s.*



*DESPATCH RIDER** (`Lumed Dial`) `Foreign Made` & `Plain Dial`) `German Made` (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*





As recommended by Alex Henshaw...



Close up of the telegram...



B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"Service**s**"* *DESPATCH RIDER** `24 Hour Dial` `Foreign`*

*(made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia), circa late 1920s*



With original & box guarantee B)





*DESPATCH RIDER** (`24` hour `Plain` dial). (made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany).*

*`Divina`un-jeweled pin-lever movement, circa late 1920s/early 1930s*



*DESPATCH RIDER** `Plain` dial. (made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany) circa late 1920s/early 1930s*



& a `Divina` family photo....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*AIR WRIST **(`Plain Dial`), `**GERMAN MADE**` (by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia) circa late 1920s.*



*"Service**s**" **AIR WRIST **(`Plain Dial`), **`GERMAN MADE`** (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia) circa late 1920s.*



*AIR WRIST **(`Lumed Dial`), **`GERMAN MADE`** (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia) circa late 1920s/early 30s*



*AERIST (`Plain Dial`), `**FOREIGN**`(made by Thiel Bros., Germany),*

*unjeweled pin-pallet, circa early/ mid 1930s.*



*AERIST** (`Lumed Dial`)**`FOREIGN`** ( made by Thiel Bros Thuringia Germany) circa early/ mid1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"**Service**s**"** MARINE, `**FOREIGN**` ( made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) circa early/mid 1930s*



*DIANE, `**FOREIGN`** (made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany)**circa early/mid 1930s*



Unfortunately, neither is currently working so I`m constantly keeping an eye on ebay for suitable donors with good movements


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"Service**s**" * *COLONIAL,** `**FOREIGN**` ( made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) circa early/mid 1930s*



*ONTIME**, `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid/late 1930s.*



*DROITWICH & COMPETITOR, `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Thiel Bros., Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movements,circa mid 1930s*


----------



## peteslag

That Services airman is a bit special, extremely easy on the eye. I like the dispatch rider as well, you have a lovely collection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks, Services were in business for around 50 years & sold a large range of models in that time. Admittedly, most were what could be described as cheap working men`s watches but despite this many seem to still be going which Imo isn`t bad at all 

Anyway, to continue - here`s some more Airmen...

*"Service**s**" **AIRMAN (`Lumed dial` **`FOREIGN MADE`**(in Switzerland) Oris cal.260 4 jewels, circa mid/late 1930s.*



*AIRMAN (`Plain dial`) **`FOREIGN MADE`**(in Switzerland) Oris cal.260 4 jewels, circa mid/late 1930s.*



*AIRMAN **(`Plain dial`)**`FOREIGN MADE`**(in Switzerland) Oris cal.291 4 jewels, circa late 1930s.*





plus...

*SPORTS, `FOREIGN` (made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) circa mid 1930s.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

More variations on a theme...

*"**Service**s**"** `**DESPATCH RIDER**`, `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Thiel Bros., Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid/late 1930s*



*`**DESPATCH RIDER**`, `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Thiel Bros Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid/late 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"Service**s**"* *COLONIAL**, `**FOREIGN MADE`** (by Thiel Bros Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid 1930s*



*NAVIGATOR,** `**FOREIGN MADE`**(by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) unjeweled pin-pallet, circa mid 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*"Service**s**" **`TRANSPORT`** (A.R.P.) **`FOREIGN MADE` **(by Thiel Bros., Thuringia Germany) circa mid/late 1930s.*





I can`t imagine ARP Wardens would have been too pleased if they knew they were using watches made in Germany 

*GOLF (`Plain Dial`) `FOREIGN MADE`( by the Oris Watch Company Switzerland) 4 jewels, circa mid/late 1930s.*


----------



## peteslag

I am think as mince, I've just realised who you are. I had a "Mac" on ebay give me some advice on a Services Aerist that I was selling at the time, I assume you are one and the same. You owe me a large sum of money by the way. Whilst looking at the link you emailed me I stumbled across a chronograph thread and instantly fell in love with a 1940's "chronographe". I had to buy one (not a cheap watch but worth it). Now I've seen this:










my watch fund is about to take another hammering! :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

peteslag said:


> I am think as mince, I've just realised who you are. I had a "Mac" on ebay give me some advice on a Services Aerist that I was selling at the time, I assume you are one and the same. You owe me a large sum of money by the way. Whilst looking at the link you emailed me I stumbled across a chronograph thread and instantly fell in love with a 1940's "chronographe". I had to buy one (not a cheap watch but worth it). Now I've seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my watch fund is about to take another hammering! :yes:


The Aerist contact sounds like me, but I wouldn`t hold your breath if you want an original silver cased airman - this is the only one I`ve seen in the nearly 9 years I`ve been collecting Services watches.BTW, considering that the Services Watch Company was founded around the time this watch was made, it would have been one of the earliest, or possibly even the first, watches they sold B)


----------



## Event horizon

I honestly cant believe that services sports watch is from the twenties, it looks like new!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Event horizon said:


> I honestly cant believe that services sports watch is from the twenties, it looks like new!


I know what you mean, I have a few like that including the chrome cased `Air Wrist` (first watch in post #13). I sometimes wonder if they were given as gifts but were then never actually worn by the recipient.


----------



## Worzel

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *AERIST (`Plain Dial`), `**FOREIGN**`(made by Thiel Bros., Germany),*
> 
> *unjeweled pin-pallet, circa early/ mid 1930s.*
> 
> 
> 
> *AERIST** (`Lumed Dial`)**`FOREIGN`** ( made by Thiel Bros Thuringia Germany) circa early/ mid1930s*






Very timely Mach, I've just listed one on ebay and had shown it as circa 1950's - now revised to circa 1930's.


----------



## Mart

Very impressive collection indeed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Worzel said:


> Very timely Mach, I've just listed one on ebay and had shown it as circa 1950's - now revised to circa 1930's.


Actually you were right first time - PM sent with details :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mart said:


> Very impressive collection indeed.


Thanks, I haven`t finished yet - there`s loads more to come


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Service**s* *Hendon, `Foreign Made` (by Oris Switzerland) cal. 200g 4 Jewels, circa 1937.*



With a case size of 22mm excluding crown it`s the smallest man`s watch I own...



& in case anyone doubts that it was meant for men; it`s shown top right, here in the mens section of the circa 1937 Services Brochure...



& to demonstrate that men`s & women`s watches were`t listed together- here`s the ladies section from the same brochure...



As endorsed by Jessie Mathews & Amy Johnson B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another small one...

*Service**s** INDIAN `FOREIGN` (Swiss Made) 15 jewel movement, Silver case, circa 1937.*





& again, it`s a man`s watch (top left)...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Service**s** ROSALL `FOREIGN MADE` (in Switzerland by The Oris watch Co.,), circa late 1930s*





*AIRMAN `SWISS MADE` (by the Oris Watch Co.), cal.291 5 jewels circa late 1940s/early 1950s?*


----------



## Mart

I've got a feeling that the diver I have is from the 60s, based on the logo and the movement. Can anyone shed and more light on the company's later years?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It would seem appropriate to re-post these notes I made...



> I used to live in Leicester & have been researching the company for a few years, not an easy task but you might find these notes of interest...
> 
> The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from my watch repairer Steve Burrage (who used to work for the company) that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.
> 
> The earliest Services watch I`ve so far come across was made in 1927 using a 15 jewel movement made by the Fleurier Watch co., Switzerland it was fitted in an Edinburgh hallmarked silver case. However during the early years & up to WWII one of their main suppliers appears to have been Thiel Brothers of Thuringia who made complete watches (pocket & wrist) for them. At first these appear to have been marked on the dial as `German Made` changing over to `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` apparently by the end of the 1920s. So far the German Services watches of this period I have come across seem to have simple but sturdy unjeweled pin-pallet movements. In addition to Thiel Brothers sometime in the early/mid 1930s Services appear to have begun sourcing watches from The Oris Watch Company Switzerland this arrangement continued into the 1950s, there were other suppliers see list below. Some watches were marked as being `Swiss Made`others were like those from Thiel marked `Foreign`. Despite the company name I not have so far come across any indication that Services watches were actually issued to any members of the armed forces although some `Transport` models were used by the Air Raid Precaution wardens during WWII.
> 
> Initially after the end of WWII the company continued to source from Switzerland ( mainly the Oris Watch Company), these continued to be marked as `Foreign` possibly due to restrictions on importing `luxury` goods. During the early 1950s Services switched to UK based suppliers such as Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey (marked Made in England`) & later by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales when they are usually marked as being `Made In Gt Britain` (or similar).While most Services watches from this period used un-jewelled movements a few there were a few 5 Jeweled models. From around the early/mid 1950s Services begain again sourcing from abroad, their range including a chronograph using a 17 Jewel Venus movement (there had been at least two other Swiss made chronographs made in the 1930s). From the 1950s until Services ceased production they produced watches sourced or using parts from Switzerland, Britain, France, East & West Germany, Russia & Hong Kong.
> 
> Model names
> 
> Albany
> 
> Airman
> 
> Air Wrist
> 
> Aerist
> 
> Army (pocket watch)
> 
> Caller
> 
> Cambridge
> 
> Chrome
> 
> Competitor
> 
> Colonial (wrist & pocket watch)
> 
> Continental
> 
> Challenge
> 
> Charnwood
> 
> Court
> 
> Croydon
> 
> County (pocket Watch)
> 
> Coventry
> 
> Daventry
> 
> Despatch Rider
> 
> Diplomat
> 
> Divisor
> 
> Diane
> 
> Droitwwich
> 
> Eton
> 
> Exel (alarm clock & pocket watch)
> 
> Esquire
> 
> Gatwick
> 
> Golf
> 
> Goodwood
> 
> Hatfield
> 
> Harrow
> 
> Heston
> 
> Henley
> 
> Hendon
> 
> Hollywood
> 
> Hockey
> 
> Indian
> 
> Indian Army
> 
> Jubilee (1935 George V)
> 
> Keston
> 
> Ladies Sports
> 
> Malvern
> 
> Marine
> 
> Naval
> 
> Navigator
> 
> Neptune
> 
> Ontime
> 
> Oxford
> 
> Radley
> 
> Reading
> 
> Recall
> 
> Regatta
> 
> Repton
> 
> Rossall
> 
> Scout (pocket watch)
> 
> Senior (pocket watch)
> 
> Severn (pocket watch)
> 
> Sherwood
> 
> Sports
> 
> Tennis
> 
> Thames
> 
> Tourist
> 
> Transport
> 
> Winner
> 
> Windsor
> 
> Winchester
> 
> Wimbledon
> 
> Yale
> 
> *Movements used *
> 
> Cupillard
> 
> Felsa 4007N 25 jewels
> 
> A. Schild cal.1187 15 jewels, circa mid 1950s.
> 
> BIFORA
> 
> ETA
> 
> Emes
> 
> Fleurier
> 
> Ronda
> 
> EB Bettlach cal.8020 & 8800
> 
> Wotania ltd
> 
> Oris
> 
> Venus
> 
> Thiel Bros (pre war)
> 
> UMF/UMK (post war)
> 
> Kienzle
> 
> Moljina
> 
> Newmark
> 
> Smiths/Ingersol
> 
> Standard
> 
> Remix (Hong Kong)
> 
> Glashutte Spezmatic (VEB GlashÃ¼tte Uhrenbetrieb)


I wish I could update this but information on Services is still very hard to find


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Moving on to the post-war period now...

*AERIST (**`Plain Dial`) `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s.*



(note slight difference in the dials on this and the one below)

*AERIST (**`Plain Dial`) `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late1940s/early 1950s.*



*AERIST * *(Lumed* *Dial`) `**FOREIGN MADE**` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.*



As recommended by Airline Pilots and Engine Drivers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A wrist shot of the second Aerist shown above...

*Service**s* *AERIST* *`FOREIGN MADE`** cal. 291 (4 Jewels), circa late 40s?*



Take the same case & movement as the Aerist, change the design of the dial & Services (or more likely Oris) offered you a different watch...

*Service**s* *DAVENTRY * *`FOREIGN MADE`** (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.*


----------



## Mart

That is certainly a diverse list of suppliers


----------

